# My New Arrival-Bremont Supermarine 301



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

I received the Bremont Supermarine 301 yesterday and here are a few photos including one with the other watches that make up my collection as I close 2017. Does anyone know if Bremont will be releasing any watches with an in-house movement in 2018 ? I am obviously in the honeymoon stage with the S301 but I love the case design and the way it wears on my wrist. I do not know how Brement modified the ETA movement but the timekeeping is excellent so far. Have a good day. Stephen


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Love this watch at the moment. Looks perfect on that brown strap. Great choice. Good luck with it. 

What are your thoughts on the rubber strap?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been looking at this model since it's initial showing. It's just different enough to add to my collection of Rolex and Seamasters. I really think at its pricepoint it could use a longer p0wer reserve, tho. Anyway.... I still may get one. Did you like to Island strap that it comes with at all?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

And how about a wrist shot or three?????


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

The rubber strap is an additional item that I purchased for the summer so I could take the watch into the water. I have not yet put it on the watch but I would say that it is very high quality. I can't attest to the comfort but it is one of the nicer rubber straps I have seen. In terms of some wrist shots, here you go:


----------



## Tarjas (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow, great looking watch! While I don't have a diver (yet), your post just moved the Supermarine to the top of my list! Just the right mix (for me) of class and timeless classic style, understatement, and something tangibly difficult British yet difficult to defin.... WRT to the in-house question personally I think the movement thing is much ado about little; so long as reliability, durability, accuracy, and most importantly long term repair ability are well established. Just my rookie opinion, *thanks* for sharing the pics!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Yep, subtle , classy, and just the right hint of vintage. Thanks for the wrist shots!


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

One more photo:


----------



## WatchBill (Dec 19, 2010)

The clean, uncluttered dial is really appealing.


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

Can’t wait to see that strap get some character


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4MO (Oct 10, 2017)

Very, very nice. Congrats


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)

I love this one. Many congrats. I'm hoping to pick one up this year.


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

I have two Bremonts and love the case design and construction, the crown with the orange highlight is a nice, unique touch.

How is the click of the bezel? My Supermarine’s is solid.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats...probably their best design at the moment in our opinion. 

Would you like to see it in their 43mm traditional sized case???


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the responses. To respond, the click of the bezel is excellent. In terms of the 40mm vs lets say a 43, I am happy with the 40mm. However, you have to put in perspective that I have a Tudor Black Bay Bronze and the new Sea Dweller which are both 43 so having a variation in size is nice for me and the 40 does really well with a 6.5 inch wrist. Here are a few more shots of the watch after I removed the brown leather strap it came with and replace it with a Khaki Canvas strap from Dan at redrockstraps.


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

Good to see them make a smaller diver


----------



## HTown (Jan 5, 2015)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Congrats...probably their best design at the moment in our opinion.
> 
> Would you like to see it in their 43mm traditional sized case???


No. The size is part of the appeal of this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you tried the black curved end strap? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Gorgeous watch and congrats on your purchase... Have been very tempted by this one for a while but don't have the spare cash at the moment. Was considering parting with either my black bay 41 or Fastrider to get one but just can't seem to let go of either so guess I'll just have to save those pennies lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Matison (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree, the dial is the best feature. I don’t care for the case back engraving.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's a good looking watch.Enjoy!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Mine says hello 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

